# update system with CVSUP and compile kernel



## mfaridi (Feb 8, 2009)

I find in google this link 

http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-keep-freebsd-system-upto-date.html


and read it , in this guide use many way for update FreeBSD
but I see this command 


```
freebsd-update fetch
```

I run this command and I see many things must update

So my question is this how can do this with CVSUP and compile kernel ?
Is this possible ?
I CVSUP and compile kernel and many update install 

when I read this guide , it is different between portupgrade and portmaster and portmanager and this commnad

```
freebsd-update fetch
```


----------



## hydra (Feb 8, 2009)

Binary update of the system
http://www.daemonology.net/freebsd-update/


----------



## marius (Feb 8, 2009)

Portupgrade, Portmaster and Portmanager helps you install and update ports. freebsd-updated help you update the rest of the system, like ls, ps, rm and such things, and the kernel. freebsd-update can be used to get security fixes, or to upgrade from one version of FreBSD to another. Keep in mind that freebsd-update are unable to update the kernel if you use a custom kernel.

Cvsup does more or less the same as freebsd-update, but uses source code instead of binary patches. This means that you will have to recompile everything if you use Cvsup. A nice alternative to Cvsup is csup, which is already in the base system of your FreeBSD (if you're not using an old version of FreeBSD.)


----------



## alelab (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi,

After upgrade from 7.1 to 7.2 Releases with freebsd-update (with GENERIC kernel), have I got to csup sources to build a custom kernel ? Or freebsd-update have already patch sources (in this case I can build and install my custom kernel) ?

Thanks for yours replies.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 9, 2009)

Please open your own thread, don't hijack someone else's.

The CD will contain all the sources for the RELEASE. But you are advised to csup those to the latest patch level.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 9, 2009)

freebsd-update.conf(5)

See the 'Components' section.

Check /etc/freebsd-update.conf, or use /usr/share/examples/etc/freebsd-update.conf to create/change your own.


----------



## alelab (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for your 2 replies, DutchDaemon and SirDice.

And excuse-me to used another thread to explain my problem. I have done this because I have estimated that my question doesn't deflect the original thread, and can bring precise details. 
Now I will use my own thread if I got another question.

Thanks again


----------

